# ACS not consider old MCSE and MCITP anymore?



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys, I've noticed that ACS has changed assessment guideline and it has removed MCITP and old MCSE from Microsoft certifications which are equivalent to Australian Diploma
the new list is :

*Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert
• MCSE: Server Infrastructure
• MCSE: Desktop Infrastructure
• MCSE: Private Cloud
• MCSE: Messaging
• MCSE: Communication
• MCSE: Sharepoint
• MCSE Data Platform
• MCSE Business Intelligence
Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer
• MCSD: Windows Store Apps
• MCSD: Web Applications
• MCSD: Applications Lifecycle Management
Microsoft Certified Solutions Master
• MCSM Data Platform
• MCSM Sharepoint
• MCSM Communication
• MCSM Messaging
• MCSM Directory Services*

now my question is they wont consider old MCITP anymore? I have MCITP and I was hoping to get 10 points for that as my bachelor degree is not in ICT. I'm wondering what to do now, going for new MCSE or still applying to ACS to get 10 points for my MCITP.


----------



## howjay (Sep 2, 2013)

I have asked ACS and below is their reply


> Any vendor certifications that are not listed will be assessed on a case by case basis, you are able to include this for assessment.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

howjay said:


> I have asked ACS and below is their reply


and what does that mean? they may consider other certifications or may not?


----------



## howjay (Sep 2, 2013)

captain_hoomi said:


> and what does that mean? they may consider other certifications or may not?


I think they will not tell you final result until you submit a assessment or review


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

*ACS Assessment and Vendor Certifications*

I have submitted my documents for ACS Assessment on 12 November 2013 for "Job Code - 263111 Computer Networks and Systems Engineer" and the application is at Stage 4. I am assuming that the processing will take about 12 weeks to complete. I would like ask a question to the Senior Members who have some insight on the evaluation process.

My Qualifications are listed below
B Com - Passed in year 2001 (3 years) - Non Relevant qualification
Aptech ADSE (Advance Diploma in Software Engineering) - Passed in year 2001 (3 years) - As per ACS Summary of Criteria 2012 considered equivalent to AQF Diploma ICT Major
Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer (MCSE - Win 2000) - Year 2001 - As per ACS Summary of Criteria 2012 considered equivalent to AQF Diploma ICT Major
Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer (MCSE - Win 2003) - Year 2008 - As per ACS Summary of Criteria 2012 considered equivalent to AQF Diploma ICT Major
Microsoft Certified IT Professional (MCITP - Win 2008) - Year 2013 - As per ACS Summary of Criteria 2012 considered equivalent to AQF Diploma ICT Major
Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert (MCSE- Private Cloud) - Year 2013 - As per *ACS Summary of Criteria 2013* considered equivalent to AQF Diploma ICT Major
Work Experience - Since May 2001 - till date in the relevant field of Systems Management and Networks.

We had sent a query to ACS regarding the consideration on my MCSE and other qualifications for this assessment and got a response stating "These qualifications can be considered on case-to-case basis". According to the latest Summary of criteria, MCSE - Private Cloud is considered under AQF Diploma- ICT Major but I am confused about calculation of the relevant experience post the relevant qualification because the MCSE- Private Cloud is just 1 year old certification introduced by Microsoft and no one can have more than one year of experience post this qualification.

Did any one face a similar challenge and can help me out in the Assessment Method if my older Vendor Certifications achieved in year 2001 can be considered for this assessment or will they be ignored? I have managed to keep my certifications up to date and also have been working in the related job profile ever since.

I have also taken the IELTS Exam last month and have score Band 7.5 (S-8.5, W-7.5, R-7, L-7).


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Review & Appeal will be benefited with new MCSE?*

Hi All,
on 21 Nov-2013, I have got my ACS assessment for Software Engineer. I have done BE in Electrical & Electronics and ACS has deducted 4 years of experience from my total 6.5 years of experience and due to this I am in lack of 5 points. 

After discussing with my CO, CO has provided below link which says that for non IT bachelor degree like Electrical & Electronics ACS deducts 4 years of initial experience and rest of experience could be used for earning points.

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_...a-Oct-2013.pdf

I have done couple of certifications and have plan to write MCSE Data Platform and MCSE Business Intelligence as I have already completed MCSA.

If I would like to include these 2 certifications in my assessment (Already done).

"Vendor Certification - The following certifications are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level:"
See below link http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_...a-Oct-2013.pdf

ACS is considering ‘Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert’ as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level. I have plan to write MCSE Data Platform and MCSE Business Intelligence as I have already completed MCSA. If I would like to include these 2 certifications in my assessment which I have received 21 Nov 2013 and If ACS considers and can reduce only 2 years instead 4 (which they have done) from my total work experience then my purpose solved.

My CO has replied and He said I can lodge for Review & Appeal and provide a link for further queries and answers.
Review & Appeal | Australian Computer Society


But still I am not sure that I will be benefited by doing so or not. I would like seniors' comments on this. Please help


----------



## deep1234 (Oct 8, 2014)

rohit1_sharma said:


> I have submitted my documents for ACS Assessment on 12 November 2013 for "Job Code - 263111 Computer Networks and Systems Engineer" and the application is at Stage 4. I am assuming that the processing will take about 12 weeks to complete. I would like ask a question to the Senior Members who have some insight on the evaluation process.
> 
> My Qualifications are listed below
> B Com - Passed in year 2001 (3 years) - Non Relevant qualification
> ...


Hi
I am in the same situation. what is your status and how did you sort this. please suggest

Thanks
Deep


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

deep1234 said:


> Hi
> I am in the same situation. what is your status and how did you sort this. please suggest
> 
> Thanks
> Deep


Hi deep1234,

Let me throw some light on this. First of all, you can claim 15 Points for any Bachelor's for any degree.

The assessment of your Degree/Diploma/Certification as ICT Major or minor will affect your skilled experience years. This means that based on your qualification, you might get the deduction in years of experience ranging from 2 years to 8 years.

MCITP is still considered equivalent to ICT Diploma and you will get deduction of 5-6 years after the completion of your certification.

In my case, I had an Aptech Diploma (ADSE) 3 years completed in 2001 and I got 6 years deduction in my experience as my Diploma was considered to by in ICT Major equivalent to Advanced Diploma on AQF Framework. They also assessed my MCITP as a diploma but as that was in 2013 and I got skilled experience from Aug 2007 so it didn't matter to me. My MCSE in 2001 was not assessed.

So in the end while submitting EOI, I claimed 15 points for my B.Com (P) from Delhi University under correspondence and 10 points for my Skilled Experience as assessed by ACS.

So assessment of MCSE is on case to case basis but can be considered. In my case Aptech Diploma was removed from Summary of Criteria but was still considered for skill assessment.


----------



## sachinavi_2000 (Apr 12, 2010)

rohit1_sharma said:


> I have submitted my documents for ACS Assessment on 12 November 2013 for "Job Code - 263111 Computer Networks and Systems Engineer" and the application is at Stage 4. I am assuming that the processing will take about 12 weeks to complete. I would like ask a question to the Senior Members who have some insight on the evaluation process.
> 
> My Qualifications are listed below
> B Com - Passed in year 2001 (3 years) - Non Relevant qualification
> ...


Hi 

I am also going through the same situation. what is your status and how did you sort this. please suggest

Rgds
Sachin


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> Hey guys, I've noticed that ACS has changed assessment guideline and it has removed MCITP and old MCSE from Microsoft certifications which are equivalent to Australian Diploma
> the new list is :
> 
> *Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert
> ...


I have 5 MCTS and 5 MCPD certifications, and both these were assessed as Australian diplomas in my assessment letter (that is, two diplomas - one each for MCTS and MCPD).


----------



## sachinavi_2000 (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks....so u got the visa....
This gives me confidence that my old MCSE certification would also be considered.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sachinavi_2000 said:


> thanks....so u got the visa....
> This gives me confidence that my old MCSE certification would also be considered.


Hey, no no! I only got positive assessment from ACS! Yet to get the Visa!


----------



## sachinavi_2000 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok......


----------



## kjsoepaul (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi,
Did ACS considered your MCSE.
Did you get any positive result from them.
Do they consider MCSE windows server 2003.
I’ve only commerce degree , MCSE in windows 2003 , CCNP expired and 11+ system admin experience . If I apply for skill assessment is there any chance for positive result for 2631111.
Please update.
Thanks 
Jose


----------



## lanzinha (May 20, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> Hey, no no! I only got positive assessment from ACS! Yet to get the Visa!


Hello,
I am having the same problem, ACS did not recognized my MCSE 2000/2003 and MCTS 2008 certification on my skills assessment, did anyone had the same problem? I sent an email to ACS asking for an explanation on this, because certifications change with time but when reviewing someone s past expeience those old certifications (in their time) should count for something! am i right guys?


----------

